# Posizionare le virgole



## Aegidius

Ciao a tutti,
avrei bisogno di sapere se, in quanto segue, le virgole sono posizionate al meglio (intendo sia se la loro disposizione è corretta secondo le regole della grammatica, sia se è di buon gusto).
Grazie.

----->
L'unica parte di esso, dove la luna posava il suo tenue bagliore, era nascosta da una grande bandana.
 ----->


----------



## annapo

Aegidius said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> avrei bisogno di sapere se, in quanto segue, le virgole sono posizionate al meglio (intendo sia se la loro disposizione è corretta secondo le regole della grammatica, sia se è di buon gusto).
> Grazie.
> 
> ----->
> L'unica parte di esso, dove la luna posava il suo tenue bagliore, era nascosta da una grande bandana.
> ----->



Essendo un inciso, è giusto che sia racchiuso fra due virgole. Almeno secondo me. Invece, io avrei qualche remora sul *dove*. Perché non: *su cui*?


----------



## Aegidius

Grazie del suggerimento, anche a me sembra meglio su cui.
Per quanto riguarda l'inciso: se io tolgo la parte "dove la luna posava il suo tenue bagliore", quella che rimane non è una frase con senso compiuto. Fa lo stesso?


----------



## annapo

Non è vero che non è una frase di senso compiuto:
l'unica parte = soggetto
di esso = compl. specificazione
era nascosta = complemento oggetto
da una grande bandana = complemento di causa efficiente.

La frase c'è in tutte le sue componenti, l'unica ambiguità riguarda questo "esso" che deve essere già chiarissimo al lettore, nel momento in cui arriva a leggere questa frase.


----------



## Aegidius

annapo said:


> La frase c'è in tutte le sue componenti, l'unica ambiguità riguarda questo "esso" che deve essere già chiarissimo al lettore, nel momento in cui arriva a leggere questa frase.



Penso che non dovrebbe essere ambiguo perchè la frase precedente a quella che ho postato è questa :

----->
Un piccolo casco, più simile ad un elmo, gli lasciava in ombra quasi tutto il viso.
 ----->


----------



## Aegidius

Per curiosità, perchè ritieni che "su cui" sia meglio di "dove"?
Grazie.


----------



## annapo

Aegidius said:


> Per curiosità, perchè ritieni che "su cui" sia meglio di "dove"?
> Grazie.



Perchè *dove* è un avverbio di luogo. E' forzato fargli vicariare una proposizione relativa (anche se molto comune). Secondo me.


----------



## Aegidius

Cavolo, quante cose non conosco...


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Io però non sono convinto che l'inciso sia proprio un inciso. Provo a spiegarmi meglio:

Un piccolo casco, più simile ad un elmo, gli lasciava in ombra quasi tutto il viso. L'unica parte di esso, su cui la luna posava il suo tenue bagliore, era nascosta da una grande bandana.

Se togliamo l'inciso della luna, la frase non ha senso (Un piccolo casco, più simile ad un elmo, gli lasciava in ombra quasi tutto il viso. L'unica parte di esso era nascosta da una grande bandana). Io a sto punto mi sa toglierei le virgole.

Non so come si chiami in italiano, ma secondo me assomiglia molto al discorso delle defining/non defininig clauses dell'inglese. Cioè il soggetto della seconda parte diventa "l'unica parte di esso su cui la luna posava il suo tenue bagliore". Quella parte era coperta dalla bandana. Si capisce quello che voglio dire?


----------



## Aegidius

Credo di aver capito quanto hai detto, ed era proprio quello che cercavo di dire. Anche se non fosse un inciso, è corretto ugualmente?
Inizialmente avevo pensato di scrivere:

------>
Un piccolo casco, più simile ad un elmo, gli lasciava in ombra quasi tutto il viso. L'unica parte di esso su cui la luna posava il suo tenue bagliore, era nascosta da una grande bandana.
------>

Che dite, suona bene?


----------



## Necsus

A me francamente non sembra che ci sia nessun inciso e quindi nessuna  necessità di una virgola. La metterei piuttosto al posto del punto, aggiungendo eventualmente anche una congiunzione e togliendo quell'improponibile 'di esso':
"Un piccolo casco, più simile a un elmo, gli lasciava in ombra quasi tutto il viso, (e) l'unica parte su cui la luna posava il suo tenue bagliore era nascosta da una grande bandana".


----------



## ElFrikiChino

La virgola prima di "era" è un erroraccio in italiano. MAI mettere la virgola tra soggetto e verbo


----------



## Aegidius

ElFrikiChino said:


> La virgola prima di "era" è un erroraccio in italiano. MAI mettere la virgola tra soggetto e verbo



Giusto, tirata d'orecchi per me!!!

A questo punto però, la frase non è un po' troppo lunga? Non rischierò di asfissiare un eventuale lettore?

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Aegidius said:


> Giusto, tirata d'orecchi per me!!!
> 
> A questo punto però, la frase non è un po' troppo lunga? Non rischierò di asfissiare un eventuale lettore?
> 
> Grazie


Assolutamente no, a mio giudizio.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Io infatti terrei la prima metà così com'è, e la seconda senza alcuna virgola.

Ma per motivi miei "stilistici". Non è troppo lunga, comunque. Solo che io preferisco frasi brevi


----------



## Aegidius

Bene, grazie a tutti.
Sarà meglio che vada a dormire. Il resto, se ci sarà, lo leggerò domattina.
Buona notte.


----------



## marco.cur

Così come lìha proposta Necsus risulta scorrevole; piuttosto, dopo la virgola metterei la congiunzione, altrimenti ci starebbe meglio un punto e virgola.


----------

